# WHICH IS THE BEST A/V EFFECT PLUGIN FOR WMP 9



## kl_ravi (Apr 7, 2004)

Freinds,

Help me find a good Audio Effects and Visualisation Plug-in for Windows Media Player 9 and also a link where I can find it.

To start with I have ......

1) Circle Surround - II Plugin
2) DFX for WMP
3) iZotope Ozone

Can somebody suggest more such plug-ins


----------



## sreevirus (Apr 7, 2004)

Just go to www.wmplugins.com there is a list of loads of plugins for win media player there
however here are some really cool plugins

Audio DSP:
dfx 6.1 (www.fxsound.com)
OSS/3D 6
MP3 Remix (its free)

Visualizations:
Animator
Pthalo's Corona
Pulsing Colors
Stick figures
White Cap
Trilogy I, II, and III

these are only a few. there are CD burning plugins, rendering plugins, DVD, etc.
go to www.wmplugins.com - I got all my plugins here


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Apr 8, 2004)

I thought WMP sucks ...


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 8, 2004)

it_waaznt_me said:
			
		

> I thought WMP sucks ...


WMP certainly does not suck! which world r u living in? hav u used wmp9? it rocks. i find it d best of d lot.


----------



## techno_funky (Apr 9, 2004)

YAA BABY IT SUCKS BIG TIME ONLY WINAMP RULES


----------



## super_ferrari (Apr 9, 2004)

Winamp rocks  ...WMP9 sucks! 

Regards,


----------



## svenkat83 (Apr 9, 2004)

Both have its own merits.WMP9 sound quality is better.Winamp is simple and powerful.


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Apr 9, 2004)

Lol .... 
I thought WMP sucks and QcdPlayer rocks ...  ..
Let the flaming begin ...


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 9, 2004)

this discussion has gone frm a poll on d best plug-in 4 wmp 2 a mudslinging contest. lets admit, every1 has their own fav media player. i stick by my windows media player 9 and am happy with it.


----------



## pin_dr0p_violence (Apr 9, 2004)

winamp rox and wmp sux.

can't believe ppl use wmp for mp3.


----------



## kl_ravi (Apr 9, 2004)

Friends,

Let us not start an arguement of Winamp or WMP... let us keep our discussions focussed on the subject. 

Winamp may be a good audio/video player... But WMP comes bundled with windows. Winamp needs to be downloaded/installed separately. 

Has anybody with 5:1 Surround speakers tried Circle Surround? If yes please let me know about the experience.

BTW, good to see 100% vote for DFX Audio Enhancement. I guess it was supplied in Digit CD's. but it was for WInamp...Let us see whether Digit Mag supplies the DFX for WMP this time..!!!


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Apr 10, 2004)

I am sorry if I deviated the topic ... Please post relevent messeges here ... 



---------------------------------------------------------------------------
Despite this I am still on my first opinion ..  ..


----------

